# Would like some updated numbers!



## calvarylandscap (Oct 6, 2009)

So I have scrounged through the feeds looking for how to price out seasonal contracts, per push and salting. I cannot find anything recent or that makes sense. Is there anyone that has been in the snow and ice removal business that can help me with how to figure out how to price out per push formulas, how to price out a seasonal contract, and how to price out salting. I am trying to make up a price sheet so i dont have to run into this problem every year. I do appreciate all the help and thanks for reading

Also i do live in the Cleveland area in Ohio so we do get a fair share of snow


----------



## calvarylandscap (Oct 6, 2009)

So I have scrounged through the feeds looking for how to price out seasonal contracts, per push and salting. I cannot find anything recent or that makes sense. Is there anyone that has been in the snow and ice removal business that can help me with how to figure out how to price out per push formulas, how to price out a seasonal contract, and how to price out salting. I am trying to make up a price sheet so i dont have to run into this problem every year. I do appreciate all the help and thanks for reading

Also i do live in the Cleveland area in Ohio so we do get a fair share of snow


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Use the search function and there are pages upon pages of information to help you figure out your pricing sheet.Good Luck.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*We have what you are looking for.*

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------



## BeastMaster (Nov 19, 2005)

Whatever the comp. is charging, charge $20 less. Or...at least that's how it's done around here !


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*Funny*



BeastMaster;1113664 said:


> Whatever the comp. is charging, charge $20 less. Or...at least that's how it's done around here !


As funny as that sounds I am confident you are telling the truth. Too many times the jobs are priced that way to get the work. Then when the work load is achieved you suddenly realize you are doing the work for fun because you are certainly not making any money. I just read on another thread that a guy was charging 12.00 for driveways and 25-50 for commercial lot. Too many times we don't know what we don't know. It costs to the boss!

Good luck to anyone pricing that way.


----------

